# Meet Musha



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

My husband and I both love cats and dogs but we didn't have the chance to grow up with dogs. We have one cat and we were always talking about having a golden retriever one day but we couldn't earlier because we both work full time and feel bad for the dog being home by himself all day. As my husband decided to have a career change to permanently remote jobs (he has been talking about for years), we started looking to add a golden retriever to the family in the second half of 2020. But as the searching going, we realized that it's so hard for us to get a golden puppy from a responsible breeder any time soon. In the meantime, we were also keeping our eye open for adoptions and we luckily met Musha. We ended up adopting her and we enjoyed every minute with her. She is so sweet and smart, friendly with other dogs, our cat and every single person she met, and of course loves squirrels. She has learned sit, down, stand, stay and currently practicing paws. We are so happy to have her joined the family and want to share it with you!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Brilliant, Thank you for sharing, nothing like knowing you have given a good life to a dog who's future was uncertain....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Musha's a pretty girl, she sounds great too.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like you found a Golden spirit in Musha. Congratulations.


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

cwag said:


> Sounds like you found a Golden spirit in Musha. Congratulations.


Ha ha yes, she is so precious!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you for adopting Musha. I love her smile, she looks like such a happy girl.

Rescue dogs give so much love back in return. They rescue you right back in low moments like in Covid timesWe adopted our GR Teddy in January 2020 @ 18 months old. Best thing we ever did.

If in the future you are looking for a companion for Musha and want a Golden I would consider going to a Golden Rescue organisation. Unfortunately I’m sure there are going to be quite a few being given up as 2021 progresses.

Enjoy life with Musha.


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> Thank you for adopting Musha. I love her smile, she looks like such a happy girl.
> 
> Rescue dogs give so much love back in return. They rescue you right back in low moments like in Covid timesWe adopted our GR Teddy in January 2020 @ 18 months old. Best thing we ever did.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Musha is truly the best thing happened to us in 2020. She was so anxious and nervous when we just took her back home and was afraid of everything. We are so happy to see her adjusts to her new life and gives us all the love. We feel so lucky to find her and have her in our life. 

We did look into golden rescues earlier, sent applications and had phone interview a few month ago. However our local rescue organization has rules that they don't give their Turkey rescue dogs to families that have kids or will have kids. So we are limited to US goldens. We can't put too much hope on it as they told us there are not too much goldens in the US that are looking for adoption and the wait for a good match can be very long. 

We do want a second dog at a certain point and we do hope it's a golden. We are always open for adoptions while also hope can have a puppy from a good breeder. Who knows which one will happen first. Our golden will come to us when the time comes. We'll see how things goes


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

She looks peaceful; happy to be with you in a safe home!


----------



## Terindo (Jan 28, 2021)

Great and serious doggy!


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just love her so much and want to share more pictures 🥰


----------

